# feeding kits once they have weaned



## crazy critters (May 31, 2010)

hi there .
can you feed kits that have just weaned will they need things to be soft like kitten foodfor a few weeks


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

You should be able to find any answers about ferrets here 
The British Ferret Club


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if they eat meat they should eat any kind you give them, they maybe small but they have teeth that's sharp in the wild the kits at 6 weeks would be eating rabbits etc.. They will eat cat food but raw is better for them.


----------

